# Gallery Foto del VEGA...                              [ ok ]

## cerri

Ecco le prime foto del VEGA.

ATTENZIONE: sono negato con le foto e la mia macchinetta fa schifo, chi puo' contribuire lo faccia!!!!

MAMMAMIACHESONNU.   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Thanks to peach  :Wink: 

GALLERY!  (UPDATED)

Foto by quel brutto ceffo di cerri e quel matto-come-un-cavallo di doom.it e quel-coso-sempre-vivo di MyZelf  :Cool: 

ciaociao

----------

## doom.it

di piu di piu di piu  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Che invidia!  :Smile: 

Paolo

(Mettetele su un sito con uno script che fa le gallerie e da la possibilita' di commentare)

----------

## bubble27

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Che invidia! 
> 
> Paolo
> 
> (Mettetele su un sito con uno script che fa le gallerie e da la possibilita' di commentare)

 

A chi   :Crying or Very sad:  lo dici... sarei dovuto stare lì a quest'ora..... 

GeCHI divertitevi pure per me !!!!!

----------

## teknux

mi associo, purtroppo, agli assenti, btw...

BUON Gentoo/Linux Day A TUTTI !  :Very Happy: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## Benve

Purtroppo, anchio assente, piango e mi consolo con le foto  :Crying or Very sad: 

Torno a sperimentare qualcosa che mi faccia le finestre trasparenti

----------

## paolo

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Torno a sperimentare qualcosa che mi faccia le finestre trasparenti
> 
> 

 

Prova col vetril come detergente e vecchi fogli di giornale come panno  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## xlyz

 *paolo wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   
> 
> Torno a sperimentare qualcosa che mi faccia le finestre trasparenti
> 
>  
> ...

 

coi giornali anche l'alcool va benissimo   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ufff... che palle vorrei essere anche io li...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Benve

 *paolo wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   
> 
> Torno a sperimentare qualcosa che mi faccia le finestre trasparenti
> 
>  
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  Dicevo le altre finestre  :Laughing: 

Spiritosoni.

----------

## xlyz

 *Benve wrote:*   

>   Dicevo le altre finestre 
> 
> Spiritosoni.

 

anche noi

se strofini abbastanza riesci a rendere trasparente anche openoffice. io riesco addirittura a vedere la parete dietro il monitor ...

----------

## MyZelF

 *cerri wrote:*   

> quel-coso-sempre-vivo di MyZelf 
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Question: 

(ho sonno)  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

anche io...pinago e rimpiango :°°°°°°...volevo esserci

----------

## doom.it

bravo cerri, ottimo lavoro (ieri verso le 06:00 il buon peach mi aveva chiesto di fare la stessa cosa ma ho capito adesso [22:58] cosa voleva dire  :Wink:  )

Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare il velug per l'ospitalità, e in particolare il buon Fabio che mi ha dato il passaggio fondamentale Stazione -> VEGA... e non l'ho nemmeno salutato andando via....effetto del "poco" sonno  :Wink: 

E' stato divertente. Alla prossima..... GECHI !  :Wink: 

ciao

DooM

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare il velug per l'ospitalità [snip] 

 

Mi associo ovviamente  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> E' stato divertente. Alla prossima..... GECHI ! 

 

Già, nella speranza che anche chi ieri/oggi non c'era si faccia vivo, c'è ancora parecchia gente da conoscere  :Wink: 

/me sempre fotoIgenico

----------

## xlyz

ma qualcuno ci racconta qualcosa o dobbiamo solo immaginare?    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Che figo, sono presente pure io anche se in incognito  :Razz: 

----------

## innovatel

ragazzi, mi è spiaciuto non esserci stato  :Sad: 

complimenti davvero per tutto il lavoro svolto sia nella organizzazione che oggi nel metterlo in atto.

 :Smile: 

Shev, il saluto mi è arrivato  :Wink: 

----------

## Yans

mica male, davvero complimenti per l'organizzazione. ottimo lavoro   :Very Happy: 

a proposito dove si possono acquistare le magliette della gentoo ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Yans wrote:*   

> a proposito dove si possono acquistare le magliette della gentoo ?

 

Qui

----------

## Peach

Update del link sull'album dei gechi  :Wink: 

http://www.zopen.it/peach/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=Gechi

per le magliette gentoo c'è http://store.gentoo.org e per le nostre magliette saranno pronte per il prox meeting e con il sito anche online, perchè no?  :Wink: 

----------

## Yans

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Yans wrote:*   a proposito dove si possono acquistare le magliette della gentoo ? 
> 
> Qui

 

Grazie 1000 fedeliallalinea .

----------

## cerri

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Update del link sull'album dei gechi 

 

E te pareva che ce stava qualcosa che non ti andava bene.

Mammamiachegente.

----------

## cerri

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> bravo cerri, ottimo lavoro (ieri verso le 06:00 il buon peach mi aveva chiesto di fare la stessa cosa ma ho capito adesso [22:58] cosa voleva dire  )

 

HUAHUAHUAHUAAHUHUAHUA  :Very Happy: 

----------

## morellik

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

morellik

----------

## silian87

Scusatemi se non c'ero, ma ero al linux day del lug della mia citta' (treviso), non potevo proprio mancare ....

----------

## doom.it

Aggiornata la gallery con 5 foto nuove di zecca.... fra le altre scoprirete un cerri intento a rispondere aun giornalista, e peach che ammira il suo poster come fosse Dio...

----------

## Peach

potrei dirti che il poster stava dall'altra parte sollevando dei dubbi a me stesso su "cosa stavo guardando" !!!

----------

## paolo

Non sono venuto ma ho strappato un 18 a sistemi informativi 1  :Smile: 

Il prossimo G-day ci saro' a costo di uccidere un pinguino vivo  :Very Happy: 

Paolo

----------

## doom.it

 *paolo wrote:*   

> costo di uccidere un pinguino vivo 
> 
> 

 

occhio che quando ci ha provato linus è stato morso.... uomo avvisato..

----------

## paolo

Complimenti per le foto.

Mi son sentito tra voi  :Smile: 

Ora pero' voglio descrizioni piu' lunghe, piu' simpatiche e la possibilita' di mettere i commenti! 

Dai, su!  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## Menkalinan

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il prossimo G-day ci saro' a costo di uccidere un pinguino vivo 
> 
> Paolo

 

Mi spieghi come si fa ad uccidere un pinguino morto?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## paolo

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

>  *paolo wrote:*   
> 
> Il prossimo G-day ci saro' a costo di uccidere un pinguino vivo 
> 
> Paolo 
> ...

 

In italiano non è corretto nemmeno se prima lo rianimo?

Paolo

----------

## Peach

scusate, ma l'ho scoperto poco fa questo link ad un'altro album di foto (quelle ufficiali dei ragazzi del VeLUG)

http://195.78.213.25/album/29112003/index.html

 :Cool: 

PS: tra le ultime foto c'è quel coso-sempre-vivo di MyZelf  :Wink:  regards!

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *Peach wrote:*   

> scusate, ma l'ho scoperto poco fa questo link ad un'altro album di foto (quelle ufficiali dei ragazzi del VeLUG)
> 
> http://195.78.213.25/album/29112003/index.html
> 
> PS: tra le ultime foto c'è quel coso-sempre-vivo di MyZelf  regards!

 

Mi hai anticipato di poco, stavo per segnalarlo io  :Razz: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Non sono venuto ma ho strappato un 18 a sistemi informativi 1 
> 
> Il prossimo G-day ci saro' a costo di uccidere un pinguino vivo 
> 
> Paolo

 

Addosso, vuole sterminare tutti i pinguini!!!

Non ti permetterò di sterminare i simili a tux, dovrai prima passare sul mio cadavere per farlo!!! (/me macione  :Very Happy:  )

----------

